# XMPP chat for freebsd, for anyone interested



## bqv (Jan 5, 2023)

Those of you xmpp-inclined, join freebsd@muc.xmpp.fi 

I am happy to hand over ownership of this to any freebsd dev or forum moderator that asks, I just want to start the community


----------



## Lamia (Jan 6, 2023)

Long live IRC!

Last message on #freebsd FREENODE is:
. . . . . . . ;. . . .;%;. %%;. . . . ,. . .%;. . ;%;. . ,%' . . .


----------

